# Stolen black cocker spaniel pup



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I said I would post on here,about a young [6 month old] black cocker spaniel puppy, from Hawsker near Whitby, the pup was in a locked kennel with a Jack Russel, the kennel was lifted up and the pup taken out that way, 
She is microchipped, and the owner is distraught, anyone sees a pup that description offered for sale or offered one,plese post here or inbox me,
I have not all the owners full details at the moment but I can pass messages on
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I said I would post on here,about a young [6 month old] black cocker spaniel puppy, from Hawsker near Whitby, the pup was in a locked kennel with a Jack Russel, the kennel was lifted up and the pup taken out that way,
> She is microchipped, and the owner is distraught, anyone sees a pup that description offered for sale or offered one,plese post here or inbox me,
> I have not all the owners full details at the moment but I can pass messages on
> Thank you


Finding a black cocker spaniel will be like trying to find a needle in a haystack it would help to be a little more descriptive such as any distinguising features the dog might have, collar colour, name tag type and a photo of the dog.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, will try to find out more,the dog is female called Bobbie, think it has a white mark on its chest, but will check that,and post again
Thanks for reply


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

No collar, but microchipped, white line down middle of chest,
Had to take photo off the one on facebook,as I don't know this dog personally months old


----------

